# 3tb Bolt



## mellenfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Can a 3TB drive be put in the bolt without any extra process or setup? Or is 2tb the limit? 

What 3tb did you use if you got it to work plug and play.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mellenfan said:


> Can a 3TB drive be put in the bolt without any extra process or setup? Or is 2tb the limit?
> 
> What 3tb did you use if you got it to work plug and play.


Yes, 3TB is the top limit without any other computer prep, plug and play.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Look a bit lower in the forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532699


----------



## najenagold (Mar 15, 2013)

mellenfan said:


> Can a 3TB drive be put in the bolt without any extra process or setup? Or is 2tb the limit?
> 
> What 3tb did you use if you got it to work plug and play.


My 3TB install video with the Toshiba 3.0TB MQ03ABB300 Hard Disk Drive


----------



## hunter69 (Feb 9, 2002)

I used an internal WD AV drive at 3TB using long SATA cables, and it was plug and play.


----------



## Mischief47 (Aug 30, 2007)

I want to place an 3tb external hard drive on my Bolt. I read that you can extend eSATA cable through the back of Bolt to an external hard drive case with fan. What 3tb Hard drive should I run in the case? Do you remove the old hard drive?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mischief47 said:


> I want to place an 3tb external hard drive on my Bolt. I read that you can extend eSATA cable through the back of Bolt to an external hard drive case with fan. What 3tb Hard drive should I run in the case? Do you remove the old hard drive?


The only external drive that will work straight out of the box using the eSATA port is the 1TB Western Digital expander that's certified for TiVo. I think you're thinking of the post where somebody notched the case and used a round SATA cable from the internal drive port to an external drive enclosure with its own power supply and fan.

In that scenario you would remove the internal drive altogether. I would probably go with a WD30EURX (AV Green) drive since that's what TiVo uses in Roamio Pros.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Since I started running a plex server in the house and the tivos (and other devices) access it so easily, we have found the needed space on the tivos to be much smaller.

I only installed the readily available 2TB drive in the Bolt and its never been over half full. With 46 (and counting) TB of storage on the NAS, just don't need that much local storage anymore.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Since I started running a plex server in the house and the tivos (and other devices) access it so easily, we have found the needed space on the tivos to be much smaller.
> 
> I only installed the readily available 2TB drive in the Bolt and its never been over half full. With 46 (and counting) TB of storage on the NAS, just don't need that much local storage anymore.


Are you moving shows off the TiVos to the NAS?


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

The Bolt is so fast transferring shows back and forth to my server, even using PyTivo, I just don't see the point in a lot of storage on the TiVo anymore.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

solutionsetc said:


> The Bolt is so fast transferring shows back and forth to my server, even using PyTivo, I just don't see the point in a lot of storage on the TiVo anymore.


That is actually how I ran my Roamio with it's stock drive for 2 years, set TiVo Desktop to auto transfer off a bunch of shows and moved them back as needed. But I was going to have to buy another drive for something so I just upgrade the Roamio to 3TB for this fall which should be good for the next year or 2. I have way to many shows store away on hard drives some day will have to admit I don't need them and do some deleting.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

solutionsetc said:


> The Bolt is so fast transferring shows back and forth to my server, even using PyTivo, I just don't see the point in a lot of storage on the TiVo anymore.


When I first got my Bolt I did some transfers to a PC and noticed the skip mode is lost when transferred back. That might be one reason to have a larger HD. Haven't checked recently so maybe its been fixed since then.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Are you moving shows off the TiVos to the NAS?


Yes, some that I am not currently following. There are more series playing that I currently have time to watch. So some I watch as I have time and let build up on the tivo. Some I am not currently following but plan to watch when I run out of episodes for the shows I am watching...like after then end of the seasons when everything is reruns or 'reality tv'.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

eric102 said:


> When I first got my Bolt I did some transfers to a PC and noticed the skip mode is lost when transferred back. That might be one reason to have a larger HD. Haven't checked recently so maybe its been fixed since then.


No... It's not been fixed, and doubt it will be as I think the data is stored on the TiVo and not in the video file.

Not a big deal to me, but I have been only transferring shows/movies that don't have skip mode.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

solutionsetc said:


> The Bolt is so fast transferring shows back and forth to my server, even using PyTivo, I just don't see the point in a lot of storage on the TiVo anymore.


If there was an option to stream and the menu looked like the My SHows menu and not like and old SD Now Playing List then I could see not needing the extra storage. But I find I need the 6TB of storage on my pyTiVo/KMTTG/TiVo Desktop machine along with still needing the 5TBs in my ROamio Pro and 4TB in each of my Bolts.


----------

